# Se debe / se deben tener hijos



## Scrovbos

Buenas tardes, necesito saber cuál es la forma correcta de escribir el verbo DEBER dentro de la siguiente oración:

Se *debe* tener hijos

Se *deben* tener hijos

Muchas gracias


----------



## Lee Ann Sosa

Se debe tener hijos.  Creo yo.  Pero esperemos a que contesten los nativos.


----------



## acamposm08

La correcta es "se debe"


Scrovbos said:


> Buenas tardes, necesito saber cuál es la forma correcta de escribir el verbo DEBER dentro de la siguiente oración:
> 
> Se *debe* tener hijos
> 
> Se *deben* tener hijos
> 
> Muchas gracias




La correcta es "se debe". En esa oración el verbo actua como impersonal.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Con los verbos netamente impersonales, es correcto usar la 3ra persona del singular, aunque el objeto sea plural.

_Se vende casas._

Aunque la muy mayoría de la gente produce la concordancia.

_Se venden casas._

En "Se debe tener hijos", sin embargo, el objeto no son los hijos sino "tener hijos", que puede ser considerado una acción singular.

_Se debe tener hijos._

Pero no dudo de que mucha gente elegirá aún hacer concordad el verbo principal con ese objeto directo 

_Se deben tener todos los hijos que uno pueda._

^^ no sé si está bien, pero no me suena horrible.
(No tan horrible como otras cosas que se dan por buenas hoy en día, al menos  )


----------



## Aviador

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Con los verbos netamente impersonales, es correcto usar la 3ra persona del singular, aunque el objeto sea plural.
> 
> _Se vende casas._
> 
> Aunque la muy mayoría de la gente produce la concordancia.
> 
> _Se venden casas._
> ...


No estoy de acuerdo. En mi opinión, lo que corresponde en este caso es una *pasiva refleja*: _Se venden casas_, no una impersonal porque se trata de un sujeto inanimado (cosa), no una persona determinada. Ya he puesto ejemplos similares en otros hilos al respecto:

_Desde aquí *se ve* a los niños en el jardín_. (Impersonal con complemento directo de persona determinada)
_Desde aquí *se ven* las rosas en el jardín_. (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo inanimado)
Al hacer el ejercicio de invertir las estructuras, se ve que no resulta bien:

_Desde aquí *se ven* a los niños en el jardín_. (Pasiva refleja con complemento directo de persona determinada)
_Desde aquí *se ve* las rosas en el jardín_. (Impersonal con sujeto pasivo inanimado)
En el caso de la oración de la consulta de Scrovbos la situación es menos clara porque el sustantivo _hijos_ puede considerarse una persona determinada y, por lo tanto, usarse la impersonal: _Se debe tener hijos_, o un sustantivo de persona indeterminada y usarse, por lo tanto, una pasiva refleja: _Se deben tener hijos_. Intuyo que la mayoría de los hablantes optaría por la impersonal.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Intuyo que la mayoría de los hablantes optaría por la impersonal.


Personalmente, yo sí que lo haría aunque habría que ver el contexto concreto.


----------



## duvija

Las invertidas me resultan tan buenas como las primeras.


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Las invertidas me resultan tan buenas como las primeras.


Parece que esa es una tendencia en el castellano rioplatense. Al respecto, la RAE en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ dice lo siguiente:


> _Se venden casas_ o _se vende casas_.
> […] la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer»_ (GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).


----------



## swift

La ASALE se reafirma en lo que pregonaba ya en el _DPhD_, esta vez en su recentísimo _Glosario de términos gramaticales_ (2019):





> Las oraciones impersonales con _se_ y las pasivas reflejas están solo en parte en DISTRIBUCIÓN COMPLEMENTARIA. Las primeras admiten complementos definidos de persona (_Aquí se admira mucho a ese actor_), que a su vez se rechazan como sujetos de las segundas (_Este actor se admira mucho:_ reflexiva, no pasiva refleja). Los complementos de cosa son naturales en las pasivas reflejas, pero tienden a rechazarse en las impersonales con _se_, con la excepción de algunas áreas americanas, entre otras la rioplatense (_Cuando se firmó el documento > Cuando se lo firmó_). Se ha observado, no obstante, que en otros contextos la alternancia puede extenderse a áreas más amplias, como en _Errores que se {puede_ [impersonal con _se_} ~ _pueden_ [pasiva refleja]_} encontrar fácilmente a lo largo del proceso._


Cabe destacar que, al igual que la oración planteada en la consulta inicial, el último ejemplo del _Glosario_ contiene un verbo modal seguido de infinitivo. Creo que esta pauta merece un examen más detenido.


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Se vende casas.


Me parece incorrecto. Me parece muy infrecuente. Vender, por otra parte, no es impersonal.
"Se venden casas" (pasiva con se).




swift said:


> Cabe destacar que, al igual que la oración planteada en la consulta inicial, el último ejemplo del _Glosario_ contiene un verbo modal seguido de infinitivo. Creo que esta pauta merece un examen más detenido.


Estoy de acuerdo, hay que considerar cómo se pasan a la voz pasiva las perífrasis verbales con verbos modales. 


Yo tengo la duda de si "Se debe tener hijos" es una "pasiva con se", donde "tener hijos" es el sujeto" (como si dijera: "tener hijos es lo que es debido") o si es una construcción impersonal donde "tener hijos" es objeto directo".
¿Podría ser también: "Se deben tener hijos" como si fuera una voz pasiva, donde "hijos" es sujeto y "se ... tener" (es el infinitivo pasivo = ser tenido),  como si dijera: "deben ser tenidos hijos"? Creo que no,  me parece que el verbo "tener" no admite la voz pasiva, con lo cual habría que descartar esta segunda opción.


----------



## Rocko!

La situación en México es terrible en este tema.
Con cosas animadas podría comenzar a instruirme.
Con cosas inanimadas no creo que pueda lograrlo.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

lagartija68 said:


> Me parece incorrecto. Me parece muy infrecuente. Vender, por otra parte, no es impersonal.
> "Se venden casas" (pasiva con se).


No es incorrecto, ni creo que un verbo pueda ser, de por sí, semánticamente, impersonal.
En lo personal, me resisto a llamar "pasiva con se" a toda oración que parezca tener un objeto semántico ("casas").

Cito este trabajo, que está muy bueno.

_



			Por otro lado, el “error” ilustrado resulta admisible en muchas variantes del español en grandes regiones de Latinoamérica: en El Río de la Plata, Chile, y algunos regiones de los Andes, se puede observar una construcción con ‘se’ que incluye un paciente que no concuerda con el verbo (RAE, 2009, 3094-3095). Ejemplos de ello son: “Se vende tortillas” (Lemus, 2014, 8) o “Nadie conoce que a Goya, Bella Vista, Esquina, Empedrado, y sobre todo Paso de la Patria e Itá Ibaté […], se lleve turistas a pescar, en paquetes que incluyan prostitución” (Quiroz y Tamayo, 2014). La existencia de variantes como estas además indica que las definiciones de la voz pasiva que enfocan la relación sujeto-paciente son demasiado restrictivos.
		
Click to expand...

_
Este otro trabajo propone un enfoque mucho más amplio con el concepto de lo que se considera "pasiva': dice que es más o menos "todo en lo que el agente esté desdibujado". Pero entonces no puede explicar el uso que yo cito, y que admite que existe (página 223, párrafo d) )

Agrego (de vuelta en el plano personal) que todo el tema de la "pasiva con se" me parece un "chamuyo" poco riguroso, de invención más bien reciente, para incluir los casos que "sobran" de todas las otras clasificaciones de los usos del "se".
No era una posibilidad del "se", cuando yo era chico, al menos.

En algún momento, hace como 30 años, los textos gramaticales empezaron a venir con este concepto. 
Sería interesante saber desde cuándo empezó a tomar fuerza.


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> En lo personal, me resisto a llamar "pasiva con se" a toda oración que parezca tener un objeto semántico ("casas").


Sucede que  ese objeto semántico  concuerda concuerda en persona y número, exactamente lo que pasa entre sujeto y predicado en la voz pasiva. Lamento que te parezca chamuyo, pero sos muy dueño de tus pareceres y emociones.
"La llamada 'pasiva con se' en el sistema español" de Mabel Manacorda de Rosetti se publicó en 1962, ¡hace 58 años! Yo lo estudié en el secundario en 1982.
Leelo, tal vez encuentres una argumentación sólida y no un chamuyo. ¡Ánimo!
UNIDAD 5 LECTURA 13


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Interesan


lagartija68 said:


> Leelo, tal vez encuentres una argumentación sólida y no un chamuyo. ¡Ánimo!
> UNIDAD 5 LECTURA 13


Debo tener la "orientación estructuralista" que dice la autora. Me lo han dicho ...
El artículo es un perfecto ejemplo de chamuyo. No sé de donde saca la autora que:
-  negar la existencia de la la "pasiva con se" es atribuirle carácter impersonal a la voz pasiva, por la falta de actor.
-  "Se venden libros" tiene sujeto, y equivale a "Los libros son vendidos".
- "Te marchas" (verbo "marcharse") está en una categoría parecida a "Se venden libros".

El artículo dice que "demostrará" la existencia de la pasiva con se, pero no demuestra nada. sino que hace exactamente lo que dije antes: se inventa una categoría ad hoc por descarte, y dictamina que se llama "pasiva con se". Hace un razonamiento bastante circular. 

Notablemente, una oración como "Se vende casas" no tiene lugar en la clasificacón de la autora. Y que existe, existe.


----------



## swift

La categoría de “pasivas con _se_” es discutida. Sí se busca “desagentivizador” en este foro, se encuentran varios aportes del maestro @XiaoRoel que vale la pena leer.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Citado de #9
(_Aquí se admira mucho a ese actor_), que a su vez se rechazan como sujetos de las segundas (_Este actor se admira mucho:_ reflexiva, no pasiva refleja). 

¿Por qué? 
¿Qué hay de malo con: _"Este actor se admira mucho en Argentina" _(i.e., se lo admira mucho, obviamente no "a sí mismo")?


----------



## sinho4

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> En "Se debe tener hijos", sin embargo, el objeto no son los hijos sino "tener hijos", que puede ser considerado una acción singular.


En realidad, el objeto sí es _hijos_, no habiendo ninguna subordinada en la oración y siendo los dos verbos partes de una sola perífrasis. Con otro verbo sí podríamos tener una oración sin perífrasis:

"Se celebra tener hijos".


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ¿Qué hay de malo con: _"Este actor se admira mucho en Argentina" _(i.e., se lo admira mucho, obviamente no "a sí mismo")?


No sé si allá en Argentina ese es un uso habitual del lenguaje, pero aquí en España nos es ajeno. La frase que has escrito se entendería como que se admira a sí mismo. Para expresar lo que quieres expresar diríamos _se admira mucho a este actor en Argentina._


----------



## lagartija68

Circunflejo said:


> No sé si allá en Argentina ese es un uso habitual del lenguaje, pero aquí en España nos es ajeno. La frase que has escrito se entendería como que se admira a sí mismo. Para expresar lo que quieres expresar diríamos _se admira mucho a este actor en Argentina._


En Argentina para mí también. Me parece muy forzado como lo de "se vende casas", pero bueno... la lengua es dinámica y cambia todo el tiempo.


----------



## mysunrise

Lee Ann Sosa said:


> Se debe tener hijos.  Creo yo.  Pero esperemos a que contesten los nativos.


Yo creo lo mismo. 
Como humilde amante del español, yo diría:
Se debe tener hijos. 
(Él / ella) deben tener hijos. 

Pero sí, la opinión de los nativos tiene más peso que la mía.


----------



## francisgranada

mysunrise said:


> Yo creo lo mismo. Como humilde amante del español, yo diría: Se debe tener hijos. (Él / ella) deben tener hijos. .....


 Yo soy también un amante del español, pero no estoy de acuerdo. "Se debe tener hijos" me parece ok, aunque personalmente preferiría "Se debe*n* tener hijos".  Pero "Él debe*n* tener hijos"  o "Ella debe*n* tener hijos" es  gramáticalmente incorrecto, en mi opinión. Lo correcto sería "Él / ella debe tener hijos".


----------



## Rocko!

Las dos son posibles, pero la frase "se *deben *tener *hijos*" es lo que corresponde cuando el verbo "debe" está imponiendo, sugiriendo o recomendando que los hijos sean procreados.
La otra que dice "se *debe *tener *hijos*" es una frase para introducir una ley, materia, tópico o reflexión de tipo moral o filosófico, lo cual no es algo que haga la gente, por lo regular, cuando al hablar o al escribir "suelta" la frase en su discurso. No, la gente no hace esto de de darle un enfoque del tipo "tema trascendental"
En esta mi explicación no estoy dejando de lado las cuestiones de "impersonal", "pasiva refleja", "complementos", solo que no me interesa usar ni explicar esos términos que no domino pero puedo entenderlos.
En "se venden casas" tenemos casas puestas en venta, "las casas" están siendo vendidas por alguien no mencionado, por eso los letreros de "se venden casa", a partir de hoy, me parecen bien; mientras que en la estructura "se vende casas" no hay casas en venta sino la mención de una actividad que es realizada por alguien que no es mencionado y que NO lo está haciendo (no hay sujeto), pero que definitivamente no está vendiendo casas dentro del significado de la oración, sino que se está dedicando a la actividad mencionada por la oración pero específicamente como un trabajo rutinario, oficio rutinario o profesión rutinaria. Por ejemplo: "_Es verdad que en este momento no tenemos ninguna casa disponible para vender muchachos, pero que no se les olvide que aquí *se vende casas*, no se vende otra cosa, hagan sus otros negocios que están haciendo en otro sitio, no aquí, que aquí, *casas se vende*_" (no hay casas puestas en venta/no están siendo vendidas).
Y lo que pasa en las oraciones de las casas también pasa con las dos que dicen "se debe tener hijos" y "se deben tener hijos", en la cual desde la perspectiva de mi análisis, la que dice "se debe tener hijos" corresponde a una impersonal que por ser impersonal puede desde un punto moral o filosófico construise para hablar sobre algo que no se está haciendo pero que es una actividad real que hacen las personas en su vida y que se cuestiona mediante el empleo de esa estructura; mientras que "se deben tener hijos" no es una cuestión filosófica, si no que es una expresión práctica, cotidiana, sin reflexiones profundas, una estructura que se emplea para decir "hagánlos". Está llena de intención, no de información didactica.
Hay un señor argentino que se llamó Alfredo Colmo, el cual escribió un artículo titulado "El lenguaje del código civil argentino", en la _Revista de la Universidad de Buenos Aires_ (no sé el año en que se público originalmente el artículo, pero lo leí en un libro que es un compendio de artículos; libro publicado en 1917), y este señor hace una defensa férrea del uso sin concordancia en el punto no. 5 de su artículo, dedicado a la "ortografía", diciendo que aunque "no constituye propiamente un error", a él le "parece mala esa pluralización", y que le "resulta violento eso", refiriéndose a cosas como "_se promulgan las leyes_" y "_se temían desgracias_". Entonces hay de dos: o ya venía sucediendo esto en Argentina y este ilustre señor fue una de las tantas personas que terminó de moldear el hablar argentino (él escribió muchos libros y habrá tenido miles de estudiantes que siguieron sus ideas), o este señor junto con otras tantas personas son de las que comenzaron este uso que tomó tintes de "uso lógico, culto y adecuado, hartamente legislativo". Y como apoyo a sus argumentos él cita en su artículo a Eduardo Benot (acabo de revisar el libro de Bonet y no me parece apoyo para lo que dice Colmo) y también cita a Bello (no quiero leer a Bello con detalle, pero él menciona, si no mal recuerdo, el verbo "llover", entre otros, como genuinamente impersonal, y la venta de casas es como _llover _cuando es dedicación rutinaria, y no es como _llover _cuando son transacciones o la oferta de bienes, porque en la primera la gente queda dentro del concepto, mientras que en la segunda la gente provoca el concepto). Por cierto, supongo que alguien sí ha visto esa regla que dice que toda frase que empieza con "Se" debe orientarse hacia las impersonales, porque yo no la encontré.

*Tal vez haga ediciones posteriores a mi texto, disculpen si hay algún fallo en lo ortográfico o en las ideas, luego lo reviso...


----------



## RodrigoFV

Rocko! said:


> Las dos son posibles, pero la frase "se *deben *tener *hijos*" es lo que corresponde cuando el verbo "debe" está imponiendo, sugiriendo o recomendando que los hijos sean procreados.
> La otra que dice "se *debe *tener *hijos*" es una frase para introducir una ley, materia, tópico o reflexión de tipo moral o filosófico, lo cual no es algo que haga la gente, por lo regular, cuando al hablar o al escribir "suelta" la frase en su discurso. No, la gente no hace esto de de darle un enfoque del tipo "tema trascendental"
> En esta mi explicación no estoy dejando de lado las cuestiones de "impersonal", "pasiva refleja", "complementos", solo que no me interesa usar ni explicar esos términos que no domino pero puedo entenderlos.
> En "se venden casas" tenemos casas puestas en venta, "las casas" están siendo vendidas por alguien no mencionado, por eso los letreros de "se venden casa", a partir de hoy, me parecen bien; mientras que en la estructura "se vende casas" no hay casas en venta sino la mención de una actividad que es realizada por alguien que no es mencionado, pero que definitivamente no está vendiendo casas dentro del significado de la oración, sino que se está dedicando a la actividad mencionada por la oración pero específicamente como un trabajo rutinario, oficio rutinario o profesión rutinaria. Por ejemplo: "_Es verdad que en este momento no tenemos ninguna casa disponible para vender muchachos, pero que no se les olvide que aquí *se vende casas*, no se vende otra cosa, hagan sus otros negocios que están haciendo en otro sitio, no aquí, que aquí, *casas se vende*_" (no hay casas puestas en venta/no están siendo vendidas).
> Y lo que pasa en las oraciones de las casas también pasa con las dos que dicen "se debe tener hijos" y "se deben tener hijos", en la cual desde la perspectiva de mi análisis, la que dice "se debe tener hijos" corresponde a una impersonal que por ser impersonal puede desde un punto moral o filosófico construise para hablar sobre algo que no se está haciendo pero que es una actividad real que hacen las personas en su vida y que se cuestiona mediante el empleo de esa estructura; mientras que "se deben tener hijos" no es una cuestión filosófica, si no que es una expresión práctica, cotidiana, sin reflexiones profundas, una estructura que se emplea para decir "hagánlos". Está llena de intención, no de información didactica.
> Hay un señor argentino que se llamó Alfredo Colmo, el cual escribió un artículo "El lenguaje del código civil argentino" en la Revista de la Universidad de Buenos Aires (no sé el año en que se público originalmente el artículo, pero lo leí en un libro que es un compendio de artículos, publicado en 1917), y este señor hace una defensa férrea del uso sin concordancia en el punto no. 5 de su artículo, dedicado a la "ortografía", diciendo que aunque "no constituye propiamente un error", a él le "parece mala esa pluralización", y que le "resulta violento eso", refiriédose a cosas como "_se promulgan las leyes_" y "_se temían desgracias_". Entonces hay de dos: o ya venía sucediendo esto en Argentina y este ilustre señor fue una de las tantas personas que terminó de moldear el hablar argentino (él escribió muchos libros y habrá tenido miles de estudiantes que siguieron sus ideas), o este señor junto con otras tantas personas son de las que comenzaron este uso que tomo tintes de "uso lógico, culto y adecuado". Y como apoyo a sus argumentos cita a Eduardo Benot (acabo de revisarlo y no me parece apoyo), y a Bello (no quiero leer a Bello con detalle, pero él menciona, si no mal recuerdo, el verbo "llover", entre otros, como genuinamente impersonal). Por cierto, supongo que alguien sí ha visto esa regla que dice que toda frase que empieza con "Se" debe orientarse hacia las impersonales, porque yo no la encontré.
> 
> *Tal vez haga ediciones posteriores a mi texto, disculpen si hay algún fallo en lo ortográfico o en las ideas, luego lo reviso...


¿No le parece una distinción sibilina?


----------



## Rocko!

RodrigoFV said:


> ¿No le parece una distinción sibilina?


¿Es porque no usé términos lingüisticos o es para meter aguja para sacar barreta, porque ambos cuentos ya me los sé? Esos términos no parece que hayan resuelto el problema en siglos entre los no completamente entendidos.
Cuando comienzas con "Se deben...", automáticamente, aunque nunca termines de decir la frase que ibas a decir, has traído a la mente de tus interlocutores un grupo de entidades (los sustantivos que son afectados por el verbo pluralizado). Es irrefutable que eso pasa con el "Se deben", luego viene la cuestión de si hay o no hay sujeto. Pues como no es "llover", para mí sí hay sujeto, y es uno que se oculta, simplemente eso, que se oculta, y que la tercera persona singular es la conjugación verbal que sirve para ocultar a estos sujetos que no están presentes en la oración. ¿Por qué la tercera persona singular? No sé, pero abordarlo sería desviarnos.
Ahora, cuando un discurso comienza con "Se debe...", y no se continúa la frase, ya no podemos concluir nada y a veces no podemos ni remotamente imaginarnos que podrían haber sustantivos en plural que eran/son los que iban a ser el tema que nunca fue iniciado. ¿Y cómo saber si era una impersonal o no la oración que iba a decirse y no se dijo? No podemos saberlo si somos "receptores" (concepto de emisor-receptor), pero el emisor sí sabía si iba a hablar de asuntos que son reales pero no ejectuados (verbos igualados a lo que es "llover", es decir impersonal) o ejecutados pero con sujeto oculto (verbos pluralizados no igualados a "llover", es decir pasiva refleja).
A mí no me parece que el tema que estamos analizando en este hilo sea misterioso, lo veo como un asunto de poder acceder al funcionamiento interno y entenderlo, o como quedarse afuera, sin acceder al funcionamiento y por ende no entenderlo. Y mira que no tiene entrada, te la tienes que hacer.
Yo creo que la gente no accede y rodea.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Rocko! said:


> ¿Es porque no usé términos lingüisticos? Esos términos no parece que hayan resuelto el problema en siglos entre los no completamente entendidos.
> Cuando comienzas con "Se deben...", automáticamente, aunque nunca termines de decir la frase que ibas a decir, has traído a la mente de tus interlocutores un grupo de entidades (los sustantivos que son afectados por el verbo pluralizado). Es irrefutable que eso pasa con el "Se deben", luego viene la cuestión de si hay o no hay sujeto. Pues como no es "llover", para mí sí hay sujeto, y es uno que se oculta, simplemente eso, que se oculta, y que la tercera persona singular es la conjugación verbal que sirve para ocultar a estos sujetos que no están presentes en la oración. ¿Por qué la tercera persona singular? No sé, pero abordarlo sería desviarnos.
> Ahora, cuando un discurso comienza con "Se debe...", y no se continúa la frase, ya no podemos concluir nada y a veces no podemos ni remotamente imaginarnos que podrían haber sustantivos en plural que eran/son los que iban a ser el tema que nunca fue iniciado. ¿Y cómo saber si era una impersonal o no la oración que iba a decirse y no se dijo? No podemos saberlo si somos "receptores" (concepto de emisor-receptor), pero el emisor sí sabía si iba a hablar de asuntos que son reales pero no ejectuados (impersonal) o ejecutados pero con sujeto oculto (pasiva refleja).
> A mí no me parece que el tema que estamos analizando en este hilo sea misterioso, lo veo como un asunto de poder acceder al funcionamiento interno y entenderlo, o como quedarse afuera, sin acceder al funcionamiento y por ende no entenderlo. Y mira que no tiene entrada, te la tienes que hacer.
> Yo creo que la gente no accede y rodea.


No, no es porque no usó términos lingüísticos. Le pregunté si no era sibilina porque me pareció una distinción que se le viene naturalmente a la cabeza de nadie, sino cuando uno se pone a reflexionar sobre el tema.

Si fuera natural, a cualquiera le vendría a la cabeza siempre que oyera las dos construcciones, “se debe...”, “se deben...”.

¿Es así?

La pregunta no es retórica, no soy hablante nativo, ni siempre se puede extender las conclusiones aplicables a mi lengua (portugués) al castellano, aunque sean muy próximas, pero esta discusión es la misma que hay en portugués, con los mismos argumentos, y pudo incluso extender sus argumentos al portugués: se podría defender la misma distinción, con los mismos argumentos, también en mi lengua.

Pero, en portugués, la distinción me parecería artificial, porque a nadie le occure pensar en ella cuando oye las dos frases, ni siquiera cuando las interpreta, sino cuando uno se ocupe de reflexionar muy profundamente sobre el tema.

No sé si fui claro, y perdóneme mis errores.


----------



## Rocko!

RodrigoFV said:


> Pero, en portugués, la distinción me parecería artificial, porque a nadie le occure pensar en ella cuando oye las dos frases, ni siquiera cuando las interpreta, sino cuando uno se ocupe de reflexionar muy profundamente sobre el tema.


Aquí, en la ciudad en la que yo vivo (y creo que también en todo México) tampoco se hace la distinción ni es percibido que existen dos formas de estructurar. Solamente las personas con conocimientos gramaticales usarían (escribirían) una impersonal que no forma parte del lenguaje coloquial.
La gente común, que somos la mayoría, solo escribiríamos impersonales que son habituales en el lenguaje coloquial, es decir, nunca escribiríamos impersonales que no forman parte del lenguaje coloquial.
Y no es necesario ser un conocedor de la gramática para hacerlo, simplemente aprenderse la supuesta regla de que "si la oración empieza con un 'Se' hay que volverla impersonal".
Las "impersonales" como concepto no existen en el día a día, allá en las calles, solo en las mentes entrenadas, generalmente en sus asientos.


----------



## RodrigoFV

En tiempo: escribí “se puede aplicar las conclusiones”.

Supongo que se pueda interpretar a la frase como “eso se puede”, “aplicar las conclusiones se puede”, donde estaría bien.

Pero también se podría decir “Las conclusiones pueden ser aplicadas”, donde se podría escribir “Se pueden aplicar las conclusiones”, ¿o no?

Si se lo podría escribir de las dos formas, ¿qué distinción de sentido habría en este caso?

A mí me parece que ninguna. Donde me parecen artificiales las tentativas de ver distinciones semánticas donde nadie las ve sino cuando intenta justificar la existencia independiente de las dos construcciones.


----------



## Rocko!

RodrigoFV said:


> “se puede aplicar las conclusiones”.
> “Se pueden aplicar las conclusiones”


El señor Colmo solo hubiera usado la primera, la que tiene "puede", porque tenía una mente entrenada para crear contextos en los que no existen participantes ni sucesos (la acción no se realiza y tampoco hay gente ni para realizar ni para no realizar, solo hay un vacío rellenable en el futuro, un mar de letras que no son relatos, son supuestos de la realidad y sus soluciones).
La otra, con "pueden" es la normal para la gente común, que no puede abstraerse de su realidad ni de la realidad de otros y por lo tanto no puede generar impersonales con tanta facilidad, y las pocas que generan no son de este tipo.


----------



## mysunrise

francisgranada said:


> Yo soy también un amante del español, pero no estoy de acuerdo. "Se debe tener hijos" me parece ok, aunque personalmente preferiría "Se debe*n* tener hijos".  Pero "Él debe*n* tener hijos"  o "Ella debe*n* tener hijos" es  gramáticalmente incorrecto, en mi opinión. Lo correcto sería "Él / ella debe tener hijos".


Sí, claro. Fue un error del teclado. 
Él / ella debe tener hijos. 
Se debe tener hijos.


----------



## mysunrise

Hay siempre este momento crucial que uno debe explicar a sus alumnos la razón de elegir la primera opción o la otra, puesto que durante el examen del DELE no se aceptan dos soluciones. 
Hay que decidir. 🙂


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

mysunrise said:


> Hay siempre este momento crucial que uno debe explicar a sus alumnos la razón de elegir la primera opción o la otra, puesto que durante el examen del DELE no se aceptan dos soluciones.
> Hay que decidir. 🙂


Pues, confío en que los examinadores no serán tan desgraciados como para elegir oraciones en las que la forma correcta esté sujeta a tanto debate.
Como se ha explicado en éste y otros hilos, los ejemplos que estamos discutiendo son más bien bizantinos ("sibilinos"  ) y al límite de lo usual.
En el habla correcta y moderna siempre habrá, me parece, alternativas claras que dejarán bien claro quién ese el agente, qué se hace, etc.

Por ejemplo, lo que se me remarca a mí en #20, #21 es totalmente cierto.

Yo no me preocuparía tanto.


----------



## mysunrise

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Pues, confío en que los examinadores no serán tan desgraciados como para elegir oraciones en las que la forma correcta esté sujeta a tanto debate.
> Como se ha explicado en éste y otros hilos, los ejemplos que estamos discutiendo son más bien bizantinos ("sibilinos"  ) y al límite de lo usual.
> En el habla correcta y moderna siempre habrá, me parece, alternativas claras que dejarán bien claro quién ese el agente, qué se hace, etc.
> 
> Por ejemplo, lo que se me remarca a mí en #20, #21 es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Yo no me preocuparía tanto.


Así es. 🙂
Para mí, los esquemas lógicos son:

Se debe un perdón a este hombre. 
Se debe "tener hijos" 
Se deben muchos agradecimientos a este hombre. 
Se deben coches, chocolates, etc. (bueno, "se deben hijos" no me suena bien, no se si se dice, si tiene algún sentido práctico... 😏 )

De todos modos, creo que lo lógico es que la conjugación del "deber" siga el número (singular / plural) del sustantivo, cuando este último está sólo o acompañado con adjetivo. 

En el caso de un verbo antes del sustantivo, preferiría el singular, independientemente del número (cuántos son) de los verbos, o sea:

Es un deber/Se debe tener hijos, cuidar a los ancianos, perdonar los errores y amar a todos.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

mysunrise said:


> Se debe un perdón a este hombre.





mysunrise said:


> Se deben muchos agradecimientos a este hombre.


Bueno, independientemente de toda la discusión anterior, es importante en castellano la duplicación pleonástica del pronombre de 3ra persona, con objetos indirectos, así que:

_Se *le* debe un perdón a este hombre.
Se *le* deben muchos agradecimientos a este hombre._

También nota que estas oraciones usan el verbo "deber" en su acepción original (estar en deuda), más que para la expresión impersonal de una obligación.



mysunrise said:


> Se debe "tener hijos"


Yo pienso que sí, pero mucha gente educada piensa lo contrario, así que no creo que una pregunta con "se" de obligación más frase verbal forme parte de un examen bienintencionado, a menos que sea un "multiple choice" con otras opciones claramente, erróneas o algo así.




mysunrise said:


> cuando este último está sólo o acompañado con adjetivo.


No, no creo que el hecho de que el núcleo sustantivo esté "más determinado" por adjetivos, etc, tenga nada que ver con esta discusión.



mysunrise said:


> "se deben hijos"


Al Minotauro se le debían 14 hijos todos los años.


----------



## Rocko!

mysunrise said:


> bueno, "se deben hijos" no me suena bien, no se si se dice, si tiene algún sentido práctico...


.
Directo de la RAE:





RAE. _Glosario de términos gramáticales_. (2019).

Allí dice "*in*condicional"

Y interpreto así:

*Se debe respetar a los padres *= Es obligación humana y no está a discusión ni a revisión. No hay un cuándo hacerlo, no hay un dónde hacerlo y no hay un quién o quiénes específicos con nombres y apellidos que tengan que hacerlo. Es una visión del mundo, no es una revisión o modelado de la vida de nadie conocido. Se tiene que hacer permanentemente mientras existan padres y existan aquellos que deben respetar a los padres y exista la ley o la autoridad que dicen mantienen como precepto legal, filosófico o moral la frase impersonal. *Hay un respeto que tiene que realizarse.

Se deben respetar a los padres* =Es obligación específica de unos cuantos o miles o todos, que son a quienes se les está enviando el mensaje (se los conoce o se los imagina como alcanzables) para que la valoren y la pongan en práctica (la impersonal no aceptaba valoración porque no iba dirigida a nadie ni estaba mencionando ni padres ni hijos conocidos por el hablante). 
Como dice la RAE, la tenemos como afirmación pero en realidad su verdadera naturaleza es interrogativa (¿Se deben respetar a los padres?). Tenemos el dardo y tenemos los targets. *Hay padres que tienen que ser respetados.*


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Allí dice "*in*condicional"


Esa es una remisión a otro artículo que no tiene nada que ver con las pasivas o las impersonales reflejas. Lo mismo cabe decir acerca de “oración interrogativa”: es una remisión, no explica ni describe los ejemplos que se mencionan para ilustrar brevemente la estructura de las impersonales y de las pasivas reflejas.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Esa es una remisión a otro artículo que no tiene nada que ver con las pasivas o las impersonales reflejas.


¿Sí?, pues mira cómo me sirvió mi confusión. Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
Entiendo que sabes del tema más que yo pero no parece que puedas desarrollarlo aquí.


----------



## swift

Dice la _Nueva gramática:_


> §41.12e Se aconseja evitar los cruces entre pasivas reflejas e impersonales que se producen en las oraciones construidas con complementos definidos de persona introducidos por la preposición _a_. Tales cruces dan lugar a oraciones como _Se premiaron a los mejores alumnos; Se buscan a los culpables; Se agasajaron a los invitados; Se respetan a los valientes_, que se recomienda no usar. Las oraciones que muestran el cruce de estructuras se encuentran ocasionalmente en los textos clásicos, y a veces también en los modernos, tanto en boca de personajes como en el texto que refleja la prosa del autor. _[…]_


Por tanto, la oración _se deben respetar a los padres_, aunque posible, no se recomienda.

Continúa diciendo la _Nueva gramática_:





> §41.12l Se explicó en los apartados anteriores que la distribución entre pasivas reflejas e impersonales no es perfecta en el español contemporáneo. No puede decirse, por tanto, que las condiciones que imponen unas y otras estén exactamente en distribución complementaria, ya que, si bien los grupos nominales definidos que se refieren a personas se admiten como complementos directos de las impersonales en la lengua actual, y no como sujetos de las pasivas reflejas, los complementos directos que designan cosas no se rechazan siempre en las impersonales. Se admiten, pues, las dos opciones que se muestran en _Se {firmarán ~ firmará} los acuerdos en los próximos días_.


Por esto, _se debe respetar las costumbres_ y _se deben respetar las costumbres_ son admisibles.

Por lo demás, las elucubraciones sobre la casuística de las oraciones planteadas inicialmente son muy creativas, pero no tienen mucho asidero lingüístico. Quien mejor desarrolla el tema de las impersonales y las pasivas reflejas con verbos modales es María José Rodríguez Espiñeira en sus _Lecciones de sintaxis española_.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Quien mejor desarrolla el tema de las impersonales y las pasivas reflejas con verbos modales es María José Rodríguez Espiñeira en sus _Lecciones de sintaxis española_.


Gracias. Voy a considerar leer a María José Rodríguez Espiñeira. 
Ver citas de la Nueva Gramática, sin un desarrollo amplio y personal de lo que dicen, es algo muy decepcionante para mí. Pero no lo digo por ti. A ti te agradezco las citas. Lo digo por los que saben y citan.
Buenas noches.


----------



## swift

Para complementar esto que ya decía Aviador hace diez días:





Aviador said:


> En el caso de la oración de la consulta de Scrovbos la situación es menos clara porque el sustantivo _hijos_ puede considerarse una persona determinada y, por lo tanto, usarse la impersonal: _Se debe tener hijos_, o un sustantivo de persona indeterminada y usarse, por lo tanto, una pasiva refleja: _Se deben tener hijos_. Intuyo que la mayoría de los hablantes optaría por la impersonal.


Esto es lo que nos dice la _Nueva gramática_:


> §41.12g En las oraciones activas se admiten complementos directos de persona construidos en plural y sin artículos, como en _Contrataron excelentes jugadores; Habrá que enviar mensajeros; Es difícil encontrar personas así; Están buscando analistas de sistemas_. Estos mismos grupos pueden ser sujetos pacientes de las pasivas reflejas, como se deduce de la generalización expuesta en el §41.12l, ya que no está presente la preposición _a_ en las variantes activas correspondientes. Resultan, pues, naturales oraciones como _Se han contratado excelentes jugadores; Se enviarán mensajeros; Ya no se encuentran personas así,_ o _Se buscan analistas de sistemas_.


Como decía yo la semana pasada, los ejemplos que se plantearon inicialmente presentan la particularidad de estar construidos con un verbo modal, lo cual de por sí podría despistar a la hora de identificar el sujeto paciente o el complemento directo; pero además tienen la dificultad de prescindir de la preposición _a_, lo cual lleva a pensar que en ambas _hijos_ constituyen un colectivo genérico e indeterminado (cf. _Nueva gramática_ §41.2i).

También resulta interesante la inversión y la presencia o la omisión del artículo. A mí me suena natural _los hijos se deben tener antes de los 35 años_. Y creo que a todos nos chirriaría una frase como _los hijos se debe tener antes de los 35 años_, mientras que _se debe tener hijos antes de los 35 años_ me suena perfectamente normal.


----------



## mysunrise

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Bueno, independientemente de toda la discusión anterior, es importante en castellano la duplicación pleonástica del pronombre de 3ra persona, con objetos indirectos, así que:
> 
> _Se *le* debe un perdón a este hombre.
> Se *le* deben muchos agradecimientos a este hombre._
> 
> También nota que estas oraciones usan el verbo "deber" en su acepción original (estar en deuda), más que para la expresión impersonal de una obligación.
> 
> 
> Yo pienso que sí, pero mucha gente educada piensa lo contrario, así que no creo que una pregunta con "se" de obligación más frase verbal forme parte de un examen bienintencionado, a menos que sea un "multiple choice" con otras opciones claramente, erróneas o algo así.
> 
> No, no creo que el hecho de que el núcleo sustantivo esté "más determinado" por adjetivos, etc, tenga nada que ver con esta discusión.
> 
> 
> Al Minotauro se le debían 14 hijos todos los años.



Concisamente:
Le y Minotauro: estoy de acuerdo. 
Sobre el adjetivo: estoy de acuerdo; fue sólo una explicación de mi ejemplo anterior y nada más. 
Sobre "se debe/se deben", creo que ayuda preguntar 
¿qué? 
¿hijos? : se deben hijos
¿la acción que expresa el verbo? : se debe tener hijos. 

A los padres se les debe respeto. 
A los padres se les deben 100 euros. 
A los padres se les debe una suma de 100 euros. 

🤔🙂
Confío en los expertos.


----------



## francisgranada

mysunrise said:


> A los padres se les debe respeto.
> A los padres se les deben 100 euros.
> A los padres se les debe una suma de 100 euros.
> 
> Confío en los expertos.


No soy un experto, pero tus ejemplos me parecen lógicos: 
¿Qué se debe ?  - _respecto_, una _suma _(objetos en singular); _euros _(objeto en plural).


----------



## RodrigoFV

mysunrise said:


> Concisamente:
> Le y Minotauro: estoy de acuerdo.
> Sobre el adjetivo: estoy de acuerdo; fue sólo una explicación de mi ejemplo anterior y nada más.
> Sobre "se debe/se deben", creo que ayuda preguntar
> ¿qué?
> ¿hijos? : se deben hijos
> ¿la acción que expresa el verbo? : se debe tener hijos.
> 
> A los padres se les debe respeto.
> A los padres se les deben 100 euros.
> A los padres se les debe una suma de 100 euros.
> 
> 🤔🙂
> Confío en los expertos.


Creo que lo hizo más fácil al problema, porque la dificultad viene cuando el objecto directo del verbo modal es una oración infinitiva no introducida por la preposición a, como en:

Se debe tener buenas buenas razones para presentar al consejo. (impersonal, como si se dijera "Eso se debe", donde "eso" está por "tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo")
Se deben tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo. (pasiva sintética, que, en pasiva analítica, sería "Buenas razones para presentar al consejo deben ser tenidas", aunque "ser tenidas" no es gramatical, segundo Lagartija68 en el post #10)


----------



## Irina Pirinalova

mysunrise said:


> ¿qué?
> ¿hijos? : se deben hijos
> ¿la acción que expresa el verbo? : se debe tener hijos.



Sencillo y efectivo. Gracias mysunrise!!


----------



## mysunrise

RodrigoFV said:


> Creo que lo hizo más fácil al problema, porque la dificultad viene cuando el objecto directo del verbo modal es una oración infinitiva no introducida por la preposición a, como en:
> 
> Se debe tener buenas buenas razones para presentar al consejo. (impersonal, como si se dijera "Eso se debe", donde "eso" está por "tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo")
> Se deben tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo. (pasiva sintética, que, en pasiva analítica, sería "Buenas razones para presentar al consejo deben ser tenidas", aunque "ser tenidas" no es gramatical, segundo Lagartija68 en el post #10)


Muy bien. Entonces, siguiendo el ejemplo de su comentario, puede ser (preguntando ¿qué? )  :

Se debe tener hijos -> "tener" se debe
Se deben tener hijos - > "hijos" se deben tener
Se debe tener hijo - > "hijo" se debe tener

Personalmente, sólo por intuición y las explicaciones aparte, me viene fácilmente el singular de deber con referencia a la acción, o sea tener.


----------



## Rocko!

Los posts 40 y 43 me confirman que la literatura al respecto y que las interpretaciones y explicaciones sin creatividad no sirven para nada (y respecto a las mías, anteriormente dejé claro la existencia de una dificultad para "acceder", por lo que no se me puede exigir lo que no prometí).

Me ha fascinado la visión de un "tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo", ya que diría que aunque este ejemplo no es completamente útil porque no suena natural (es útil aquí en WordReference, pero no afuera), sí podría introducir a quien tuviera el tiempo y tuviera el interés de comprender lo qué implica no aproximarse desde un idioma extranjero y entrar con una impersonal "desconectada" de los contextos que aborda, y que algunas veces funcionarán (atinarán) y otras no (y ni quien se dé cuenta).


----------



## RodrigoFV

mysunrise said:


> Muy bien. Entonces, siguiendo el ejemplo de su comentario, puede ser (preguntando ¿qué? )  :
> 
> Se debe tener hijos -> "tener" se debe
> Se deben tener hijos - > "hijos" se deben tener
> Se debe tener hijo - > "hijo" se debe tener
> 
> Personalmente, sólo por intuición y las explicaciones aparte, me viene fácilmente el singular de deber con referencia a la acción, o sea tener.


Sí, a mí también me viene fácilmente el singular, sólo por intuición, pero es necesaria alguna explicación sobre la "dificultad".

No conozco su lengua materna (griego, ¿no?), no sé decir como forma los plurales, pero ya habrá notado que la concordancia en español (y también en mi lengua materna y, creo, en todas las lenguas romances) se hace llevando al plural los artículos, los sustantivos, los adjetivos, las conjugaciones vebales, todo, lo que es muy diferente en muchas otras lenguas, como el inglés, por ejemplo.

La tendencia del hablante nativo es llevar también al plural al verbo deber,  en "se deben tener hijos", porque siente que debe hacer la concordancia con el sustantivo. Eso me lo imagino yo, porque no soy hablante nativo.

Y a mí también me viene fácilmente el singular, porque, aunque soy hablante nativo del portugués, que, en Portugal, también lleva todo al plural, y que, en Brasil, de donde soy yo, también lo hace en la escritura formal, en la lengua hablada brasileña es muy común que solamente se lleve al plural el artículo, como se uno dijera, en espanõl, "Mis hijo es muy inteligente", aunque quisiera decir "Mis hijos son muy inteligentes"*. Es cierto que es una construcción condenada por la norma, pero es muy común, donde no es tán fuerte, en Brasil, la tendencia a la pluralización. 

Por eso, también a mí me viene el singular por intuición, pero entendo que al hablante nativo del español o del portugués europeo se les venga naturalmente también el plural, por la fuerte tendencia a hacer la concordancia con el sujeto.

Saludos.

*Yo iba a escribir en portugués el ejemplo para comparación, pero la moderación me borró unos posts en que lo hice, diciendo que "no se permiten otros idiomas en Solo Español", aunque todas las veces en que usé ejemplos del portugués lo hice con la única intención de subrayar fenómenos comunes, para mi mejor compreensión DEL ESPAÑOL, y no del portugués.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Rocko! said:


> Los posts 40 y 43 me confirman que la literatura al respecto y que las interpretaciones y explicaciones sin creatividad no sirven para nada (y respecto a las mías, anteriormente dejé claro la existencia de una dificultad para "acceder", por lo que no se me puede exigir lo que no prometí).
> 
> Me ha fascinado la visión de un "tener buenas razones para presentar al consejo", ya que diría que aunque este ejemplo no es completamente útil porque no suena natural (es útil aquí en WordReference, pero no afuera), sí podría introducir a quien tuviera el tiempo y tuviera el interés de comprender lo qué implica no aproximarse desde un idioma extranjero y entrar con una impersonal "desconectada" de los contextos que aborda, y que algunas veces funcionarán (atinarán) y otras no (y ni quien se dé cuenta).


Consejo está por consejo de administración (de una sociedad). ¿No se usa?


----------



## mysunrise

RodrigoFV said:


> Sí, a mí también me viene fácilmente el singular, sólo por intuición, pero es necesaria alguna explicación sobre la "dificultad".
> 
> No conozco su lengua materna (griego, ¿no?), no sé decir como forma los plurales, pero ya habrá notado que la concordancia en español (y también en mi lengua materna y, creo, en todas las lenguas romances) se hace llevando al plural los artículos, los sustantivos, los adjetivos, las conjugaciones vebales, todo, lo que es muy diferente en muchas otras lenguas, como el inglés, por ejemplo.
> 
> La tendencia del hablante nativo es llevar también al plural al verbo deber,  en "se deben tener hijos", porque siente que debe hacer la concordancia con el sustantivo. Eso me lo imagino yo, porque no soy hablante nativo.
> 
> Y a mí también me viene fácilmente el singular, porque, aunque soy hablante nativo del portugués, que, en Portugal, también lleva todo al plural, y que, en Brasil, de donde soy yo, también lo hace en la escritura formal, en la lengua hablada brasileña es muy común que solamente se lleve al plural el artículo, como se uno dijera, en espanõl, "Mis hijo es muy inteligente", aunque quisiera decir "Mis hijos son muy inteligentes"*. Es cierto que es una construcción condenada por la norma, pero es muy común, donde no es tán fuerte, en Brasil, la tendencia a la pluralización.
> 
> Por eso, también a mí me viene el singular por intuición, pero entendo que al hablante nativo del español o del portugués europeo se les venga naturalmente también el plural, por la fuerte tendencia a hacer la concordancia con el sujeto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *Yo iba a escribir en portugués el ejemplo para comparación, pero la moderación me borró unos posts en que lo hice, diciendo que "no se permiten otros idiomas en Solo Español", aunque todas las veces en que usé ejemplos del portugués lo hice con la única intención de subrayar fenómenos comunes, para mi mejor compreensión DEL ESPAÑOL, y no del portugués.


Mi lengua materna es el griego. 
Tengo un nivel de español bastante bueno, pero no soy nativo. 

El español y el griego tienen muchas semejanzas tanto en el vocabulario como en la función de la lengua. Por ejemplo, 
Yo escribo un texto. 
Escribo un texto. 
Un texto escribo yo.
Etc.
Es exactamente lo mismo en griego. 

En nuestro caso (se debe / deben tener hijos), suena mal y es error en mi lengua decir: se deben tener hijos. 
(Es como si uno dijera: Quiero un vasos de aguas, que, por supuesto, es un error en español, tal como en griego) 

Del mismo, como otro compañero de este hilo nos presentó un ejemplo anteriormente, "se firmará dos acuerdos" es error en mi lengua y en mis oídos. "se firmarán" es para mí y en mi lengua correcto. 

Pero, ya he dicho que no soy nativo (español o hispanohablante) y el único modo de aceptar este cruce de singular y plural es admitirlo como "extrañeza", entre comillas claro, de la nueva lengua. 

"Los hispanohablantes, extraño o no, lo decimos de este modo también. Punto." 

Espero que me entienda. 😀

Disculpe algunos errores en el texto, pero escribo por el móvil.


----------



## Rocko!

RodrigoFV said:


> Consejo está por consejo de administración (de una sociedad). ¿No se usa?


Sí se usa. Yo me refería a que tienes que manejar el concepto de "_razones_" de otro modo cuando lo expresas en español. Tal vez "_tener algunas buenas ideas para presentárselas al//ante el// consejo_". Pero olvidemos eso, por favor. A mí lo que me encantó es la visión (creación de una imagen mental) que tuviste y que fuiste capaz de mostranos con tu frase: la de llevar (mañana o cuando sea) las ideas bajo el brazo (escritas en el papel/física/materialmente/en un USB) para entregarlas, que corresponde a un "se tienen que tener algunas ideas". Y por otra parte, está la impersonal de "_Se tiene que tener buenas ideas_" (frase "_extremadísimamente_" forzada, pero posible), como una alusión a la/una capacidad mental bajo determinada situación (_se tiene que (poder) tener buenas ideas en este momento _(generarlas, no portarlas), y por eso con la impersonal no se hace referencia a traerlas bajo el brazo. Y me encanta.



*La palabra "extremadísimamente" no existe en los diccionarios; la buena es "extremadamente".


----------



## RodrigoFV

Rocko! said:


> Sí se usa. Yo me refería a que tienes que manejar el concepto de "_razones_" de otro modo cuando lo expresas en español. Tal vez "_tener algunas buenas ideas para presentárselas al//ante el// consejo_". Pero olvidemos eso, por favor. A mí lo que me encantó es la visión (creación de una imagen mental) que tuviste y que fuiste capaz de mostranos con tu frase: la de llevar (mañana o cuando sea) las ideas bajo el brazo (escritas en el papel/física/materialmente/en un USB) para entregarlas, que corresponde a un "se tienen que tener algunas ideas". Y por otra parte, está la impersonal de "_Se tiene que tener buenas ideas_" (frase "_extremadísimamente_" forzada, pero posible), como una alusión a la/una capacidad mental bajo determinada situación (_se tiene que (poder) tener buenas ideas en este momento _(generarlas, no portarlas), y por eso con la impersonal no se hace referencia a traerlas bajo el brazo. Y me encanta.
> View attachment 48728
> *La palabra "extremadísimamente" no existe en los diccionarios; la buena es "extremadamente".


¿Sería "presentar argumentos"?


----------



## RodrigoFV

mysunrise said:


> Mi lengua materna es el griego.
> Tengo un nivel de español bastante bueno, pero no soy nativo.
> 
> El español y el griego tienen muchas semejanzas tanto en el vocabulario como en la función de la lengua. Por ejemplo,
> Yo escribo un texto.
> Escribo un texto.
> Un texto escribo yo.
> Etc.
> Es exactamente lo mismo en griego.
> 
> En nuestro caso (se debe / deben tener hijos), suena mal y es error en mi lengua decir: se deben tener hijos.
> (Es como si uno dijera: Quiero un vasos de aguas, que, por supuesto, es un error en español, tal como en griego)
> 
> Del mismo, como otro compañero de este hilo nos presentó un ejemplo anteriormente, "se firmará dos acuerdos" es error en mi lengua y en mis oídos. "se firmarán" es para mí y en mi lengua correcto.
> 
> Pero, ya he dicho que no soy nativo (español o hispanohablante) y el único modo de aceptar este cruce de singular y plural es admitirlo como "extrañeza", entre comillas claro, de la nueva lengua.
> 
> "Los hispanohablantes, extraño o no, lo decimos de este modo también. Punto."
> 
> Espero que me entienda. 😀
> 
> Disculpe algunos errores en el texto, pero escribo por el móvil.


Sí, lo he entendido bien. Gracias por las explicaciones.


----------



## Rocko!

RodrigoFV said:


> ¿Sería "presentar argumentos"?


 Sí. Lo tienes.
Casi siempre sí. Más del 99 % de las veces, creo.


----------



## lagartija68

Rocko! said:


> *La palabra "extremadísimamente" no existe en los diccionarios; la buena es "extremadamente".


ES raro que aparezco un adverbio de modo derivado de un adjetivo en grado superlativo. Pero eso no quiere decir que no exista. 
Aparece extremado.
Pero extramada, extremados, extremadas, extremadísimo, extremadísima, extremadísimos, extremadísimas, extremadamente y extremadísamente no aparecen, lo cual no quiere decir que no existen.
Los adjetivos aparecen en masculino singular, Sus formas en plural y en femeníno, no. Tampoco sus formas en grado superlativo. Ni el adverbio de modo derivado del adjetivo ni en grado positivo ni en grado superlativo. Pero existen.


----------

